# >>> Kat Von D <<<



## mreichert (May 27, 2008)

This was probably my most challenging look yet- it's not perfect, but I gave it my best shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I still can't used to red lipstick on me (I feel like a $2 hooker... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) So, that's why I have some pics with it on, and some with a very nude lip.

CC always welcome!  Hope you all had a great weekend! 


 Inspiration Pic:








My "attempt" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































_Face:_

Studio Fix Fluid Foundation 
Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil 
Emote blush 
Vanilla pigment 
Fix+ spray 
_Eyes:_

Benefit Lemon-aid 
Vanilla e/s (all over lid) 
Gesso e/s (inner 1/3 of lid) 
Wedge e/s (outer 2/3 of lid) 
Cork e/s (outer 1/2 of lid) 
Espresso or Down Brown (outer 1/3 of lid) 
Black Tied or Carbon (outer V and smudged under lower lashline) 
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in "zero" 
Diorshow mascara 
_Red Lips:_

 Revlon lipliner in "wine" 
Viva Glam I lipstick 
Missy slimshine 
Sugarrimmed dazzleglass 
_Nude Lips:_

Blankety lipstick 
Bare Necessity dazzleglass


----------



## MACATTAK (May 27, 2008)

That's really hot!


----------



## kittycatliss (May 27, 2008)

OMG I Actully LOVE this i might try it out tomorrow =]


----------



## purrtykitty (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous...you did a fantastic job!  I really like the red lips on you, but yeah, they take getting used to.


----------



## laneyyy (May 27, 2008)

Very nice! And I love how you took your pictures against Damask Fab! Ha! I have a huge obsession with Damask...


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

just watched the tutorial! love this look


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 27, 2008)

I LOVE THIS LOOK! The black smokey is gorgeous and you defenitely pulled off the look


----------



## bgajon (May 27, 2008)

You look so good with red lips!! I know it's a color one has to get used to but keep trying it on because you look hot with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 27, 2008)

Love it!



​I love your eyes, they are so big.


----------



## maclove1 (May 27, 2008)

perfect ,i love how you have the stars allso


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 27, 2008)

you did so good! i tried a kat von d look when i first joined specktra, and i couldn't draw the stars for shit. yours look soo perfect!


----------



## riacarolina (May 27, 2008)

i love this


----------



## TDoll (May 27, 2008)

You look beautiful!! I actually love the red lips on you!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 27, 2008)

You rocked this one!


----------



## Shanti (May 27, 2008)

I'm completely in love with the eyeshadow.
Awesome job.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2008)

AMAZING look!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

i love it!!! very well done!


----------



## MadameXK (May 27, 2008)

Oh wow I love the nude lips look the best.
I am SO going to have to try this!!


----------



## vcanady (May 27, 2008)

This is seriously amazing...and the red lips look great on you!


----------



## Briar (May 27, 2008)

I think you look AMAZING with the red lip!


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

You are so talented!  Great job!


----------



## xlakatex (May 28, 2008)

u rock smokey eyes!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 28, 2008)

wow.. this is my favorite FOTD! it looks gorgeous.. and i love the red lips on you! i wish i could pull it off... beautiful!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 28, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Jot (May 28, 2008)

love it x


----------



## slowdear (May 28, 2008)

Wow. You look amazing. I love it!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 28, 2008)

gorgous!


----------



## ANNAeye (May 28, 2008)

red lips look great on you! both lips are really pretty with this look. great job!


----------



## iluvmac (May 28, 2008)

I prefer the red lipstick on you! But I'd use a more subdued eye look with it.


----------



## user79 (May 28, 2008)

I loved your tutorial for this, I am going to copy this look! Thanks so much, you rock! Your vids are awesome.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 28, 2008)

I think you've done a fabulous job.


----------



## makeba (May 28, 2008)

i think its beautiful, you did a wonderful job including the red lippie.


----------



## melliquor (May 28, 2008)

You are gorgeous.  You look fab in red lips.


----------



## Emmi (May 28, 2008)

I like this look!!


----------



## NicksWifey (May 28, 2008)

This is gorgeous! You have amazing skills!


----------



## ashleydenise (May 28, 2008)

Omg you look so great! 

I think the lips look fine, but I so get what you mean cause I'm not comfy enough wearing red either.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 28, 2008)

Rock it, girl!  You look amazing!  Your shadow is blended so perfectly!


----------



## Karen_B (May 28, 2008)

This is so gorgeous and sexy!!


----------



## BBJay (May 29, 2008)

I love love love it all. Especially the red lips.


----------



## Lil_D (May 30, 2008)

You are GORGEOUS lady. Love your eye make-up.


----------



## Lori_Renee (May 30, 2008)

Wooo! That is soooo pretty. Good job. :]


----------



## kristakamikaze (May 30, 2008)

stunning


----------



## amethystangel (May 31, 2008)

Thats hot and you have some amazing skills!


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 3, 2008)

you did a fabulous job!!!


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

Those eyes are too hot to handle!! And the red looks amazing on you! Not hookerish at all; promise.


----------



## Marijka (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer the red lips for this look. You look gorgeous!


----------



## camelia (Jun 6, 2008)

I looove the look and you're so pretty ! You have such a beautiful eye shape !

I would loooove to see a tutorial of this look


----------



## mreichert (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *camelia* 

 
_I looove the look and you're so pretty ! You have such a beautiful eye shape !

I would loooove to see a tutorial of this look _

 
Here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makeup Geek » Tutorials » MAC Tutorial: Kat Von D


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I looooove this, and I love Kat! You look so pretty, and I think red lips look really cute on u


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats a beautiful look! So sultry.


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you should try using the red lipstick. The first picture with it is hot!


----------



## ty_inspires (Jun 9, 2008)

That's hot! And I prefer the nude lip for this look. =)


----------



## Spinderella (Jun 10, 2008)

Great look!

I can't decide which lipstick coulour fits better.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 10, 2008)

LOVE it!


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Jun 10, 2008)

Simply Gorgeous!  I love your look better than the inspiration picture.  Also- I vote for the nude lip.  It really gives the eyes the spotlight. Love it!


----------



## fiejenn1 (Jun 10, 2008)

You look amazing! And I love the background as well


----------



## blackrose (Jun 14, 2008)

You really captured her makeup look! And the red lips so do not look like a $2 hooker!


----------

